# [H] ££ [W] Magic the Gathering



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

hi everyone,

im looking for any MtG cards from the red/black , thanks

khrone

[EDIT] preferably 
Blood Ogre
Bloodrage Vampire
Duskhunter Bat
Gorehorn Minotaurs
Basic land - Swamp
Havengul Vampire 
Heirs of Stromkirk


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I have huge amounts of MTG and dont want them I will look today Also i have Sorin Lord of innistrad if you want i have quite a few mythic rares  I have all of them how many do you want of them?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

any :
black basic-land 
Blood Ogre
Bloodrage Vampire
Duskhunter Bat
Gorehorn Minotaurs
Basic land - Swamp
Havengul Vampire 
Heirs of Stromkirk
Tormented Soul
Vampire Outcasts
Incinerate
Child of Night
Vengeful Pharaoh

thats all i can think of at the moment, will add more


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I have most of them how many of each?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Blood Ogre 2
Bloodrage Vampire 2
Duskhunter Bat 3
Gorehorn Minotaurs 2
Basic land - Swamp 15 or so
Havengul Vampire 2
Heirs of Stromkirk 3
Tormented Soul 2
Vampire Outcasts 2
Incinerate 2
Child of Night 2
Vengeful Pharaoh 1


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

It seems i gave away most of them but i have the swamps the children of the night the incinerates I have got loads of other cards too i can PM you a list if you want


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ye that would be awsome


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Pm'ed the list


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thats hell of a list, ill look thought it


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hahah i know  i have more green and blue than the rest though


----------

